# Nigerians as pack goats?



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Does anyone use Nigerians as pack goats? I was just curious


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've had a few kids buy Nigerians to do pack goats in 4H or FFA but that was it. They really can't carry much.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They can carry enough for a picnic lunch or a day hike for a couple people. I was talking to someone that wanted to promote pack goats living in the city. She chickened out on going to the Rondy and hasn't contacted me since then. I thought it was a good idea myself. One of my original team was a very small Nigora. She was a go-getter for sure and her job was to carry the first aid pack and the treats as she was super careful of her load. She led the team with a cheerfulness that was priceless. Wow, she's been gone for 9 years and I still miss her little happy busy body personality.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

IrishRoots said:


> Does anyone use Nigerians as pack goats? I was just curious


That is a great question! I've been trying to figure out what I can do with my ND/Pygmy buckling so I can justify keeping him. Carrying lunch when we're hiking would be very helpful.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There's no reason they can't pack. The Pygmies are even stonger then most. He can carry up to 20% of his weight at 4 years old. I don't load mine heavily, I don't need to. Just carrying things that will be used on a day hike though, his pack will get lighter as he goes. If you carry your own water, it takes most of the weight off. He would probably love doing it.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the great info! I have a fantastic little wether I was thinking about using =)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I woudl go for it! The Nigerians seem to have a natural go-getter, optimistic personality. For light loads, I think that would be great, and would give your little man a job to do. I know if Patti wasn't for breeding she would love being a pack goat, she just has that personality. She loves being taken on walks and has a strong, stocky body.


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

We have several 4-H kids who use them. We have a pack class for 4-H. My daughter uses her wethers for both pack and as a harness goat.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

We've hiked with our "fat man", a nigerian wether. He can carry about anything we'd need for a day hike and I would imagine on an overnight he would take just enough weight out of my pack to make me more comfortable. Even 10 lbs is alot...when you think of how many times you lift that 10 lbs over a day. Need more carried? Then you get to bring more goaty buddies. I would be afraid to leave them alone over night though.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

As a matter of fact We've just decide to "upgrade" from the little dinky dog pack that only holds enough water for an urban hour or two outing to a real day pack...I'm going to start a thread for him once we get the pack. We'll see how Orion does with us this hiking season as our day-pack goat. The only issue we've had with him so far is walking really slow and nibbling at everything...I'm going to use treats to urge him along at a "hiking" pace. I need to get an updated weight but he was 65 lbs at a year...stocky, not flabby ...and he turns two in April.


----------

